

The psychology of loyalty programs - kapilkaisare
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/ulterior-motives/201010/the-psychology-loyalty-programs

======
QuantumGood
Loyalty programs used with jackpot rewards (one of the most powerful ways to
positively condition behavior) are very powerful.

As the article points out, loyalty programs matter more to consumers the more
rewards they build up. A way to potentially supercharge the program is to give
an unexpected somewhat large (jackpot) reward somewhere between the early
stage that consumers care little and the later stage where they care a lot.

You'll need to refine results by test and tie it to getting consumer
recommendations to others. Ideally, you would use this with consumers pre-
identified as influencers.

